# T-shirt Printing Design Studio & Website



## onlycashholder (Mar 4, 2014)

Looking for an honest review of my t-shirt printing design studio & website designyourown.ie. It's built on old software that is no longer officialy available and I been working to make it custom for a while now.

The most interesting page in the website for t-shirt printing would be list designs page. From this page you can proceed to design studio clicking button "Edit Template".

After someone creates t-shirt design I receive hi-res .png file that is almost ready-print.


----------



## omdawe (Feb 5, 2011)

I used to be a flash programmer before even adobe took it over and killed it!.


I like your site but as flash is dead and do not even work on most browsers i feel like it do not work.


Im doing my own tshirt manufacturing software. And myself im stuck at the printing part what i should do. SVG is good, but is it the future? I think HTML5 would be the way to go.


For now for my own software i made it as simple as possible for my clients just to fill in the amount of colors each print would need, but i do not have a DTG as you, so!..


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

To be honest, I was put off at first glance with the long blocks of unformatted text on the home page. Quite simply, I just couldn't be bothered to read it all. In my opinion you need more 'punch' and less 'blurb' in order to catch your visitors attention.

If you must use long blocks of text, break them up into paragraphs.


----------



## omdawe (Feb 5, 2011)

webtrekker said:


> To be honest, I was put off at first glance with the long blocks of unformatted text on the home page. Quite simply, I just couldn't be bothered to read it all. In my opinion you need more 'punch' and less 'blurb' in order to catch your visitors attention.
> 
> If you must use long blocks of text, break them up into paragraphs.



Are you on a phone or a computer?

On my own software, i try not to use to much text on the actual viewing area but in the hidden areas. What do you think of that? All products we sell here on Clothing Factory Indonesia - Clothing Factory Indonesia


----------



## onlycashholder (Mar 4, 2014)

The text on the homepage is more for search engines than the user itself, so it's ok if you don't bother reading it.

Design studio is made on flashplayer and it's functional 100%. Flashplayer will be retired in 2020, but i don't believe it's going away any time soon. Design studio is not working on mobile-devices, cause of flashplayer, but if you're in t-shirt printing business, you should know that artwork/images from mobile-devices are much worse quality if compared to desktop-device artwork/images, so we're ok with that cause we're able to work with less issues.

I found hard to place a link here, cause provided "Insert Link" is not doing it's job so i'm adding it in plain text: https://designyourown.ie/index.php?route=studio/home&import_idc=05ae9b88-be2b-11e3-bc84-1e0e6dc3bdcc

What about that? It's the best t-shirt design software i could found and make it work. Once it was an open-source project, but now it's dead, but it doesn't have any difference for me, cause i got it all working.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

don't visit the 'about us' page if you don't like walls of text
remember the old adage 'sometimes less is more'

the site seems very early 90's

here is an example of a simple effective modern site from our own Industryps: here


----------



## MPLASER (Aug 23, 2018)

onlycashholder said:


> Looking for an honest review of my t-shirt printing design studio & website designyourown.ie. It's built on old software that is no longer officialy available and I been working to make it custom for a while now.
> 
> The most interesting page in the website for t-shirt printing would be list designs page. From this page you can proceed to design studio clicking button "Edit Template".
> 
> After someone creates t-shirt design I receive hi-res .png file that is almost ready-print.


Going to your site am greeted with:
This Account has been suspended.
Contact your hosting provider for more information.


----------



## onlycashholder (Mar 4, 2014)

MPLASER said:


> Going to your site am greeted with:
> This Account has been suspended.
> Contact your hosting provider for more information.


I had issues with my hosting payment for a couple of days. I couldn't make it quick enough to avoid account suspension cause i located outside that country. But now it's all working again.


----------



## onlycashholder (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys I missed a thing. I have another one, which is like a big brother to the one I shared before. Two of them represent one family - one company. The one I shared with you is design studio made for retail (B2C) trade. Another https://beunique.ie is made for wholesale (B2B) trade.

I have few images that i made yesterday. They represent Organic Google Search ranking in Ireland. What you think guys?


----------



## onlycashholder (Mar 4, 2014)

T-shirt printing studio has been moved to https://www.canvasdevil.com and currently is being transformed to HTML5. Soon it will work on all devices. Flash will be eliminated. I will post update after it.

The other one that I talked about (https://www.beunique.ie) received 1k clicks from organic search in last 28 days.

Step by step everyday I'm getting closer to international trade. If anyone would like to be part of it, PM me.


----------

